
“In the Case of WeWork, I Made a Mistake” – CEO SoftBank Group of Japan - totaldude87
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/06/business/softbank-loss-wework.html
======
ETHisso2017
It may be worth examining whether there are national security risks to
commingling sensitive assets like ARM with assets that have huge funding and
liquidity needs, like many Vision Fund investments (and until recently,
Sprint).

~~~
totaldude87
Guess this has started , but not directly..

[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3036490/latest-
chine...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3036490/latest-chinese-tech-
threat-us-security-lawmakers-take-aim-tiktok)

